
Maryland Attorney General: If You Don't Want to Be Tracked, Turn Off Your Phone - doctorshady
http://motherboard.vice.com/read/maryland-attorney-general-if-you-dont-want-to-be-tracked-turn-off-your-phone
======
shostack
So when exactly will they be making their full mobile location history
available as a public feed?

~~~
duncan_bayne
One law for us, etc. Have you ever asked an anti-gun politician whether he or
she has armed guards?

------
PhilWright
By the same logic, if you don't want the police to follow your car everywhere
then leave your car at home and walk.

